# Trying to build a friendly group in Rochester, NY



## domingo85 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello all, 

My name is Patrick and my little buddy Eddie and I want to make friends with other pitbulls in the area. If you live in the Rochester NY area or are willing to come visit from time to time please let me know. 

Patrick


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

we have members in your area... apbcdogs.com click Tri-State check it out.


----------

